# best walking in woods defense?



## ALPHAMAX

which would be better to have in the woods? 9mm w/16 rounds or .40 w/10 rounds


----------



## 1022

Neither a good 357 all a man needs.


----------



## Maggie Dog

S&W 686-357
 woods or water


----------



## frankwright

Any or either with a good defensive round that you can hit with.


----------



## miles58

I have a 686, but when I am out in the woods I pretty much always have either a rifle or a shotgun because I am either hunting or just have the rifle along for varmint management while I work.  That S & W is pretty good for scaring something does it need scaring, but either the rifle or the shotgun is a much better tool for killing something that needs killing.

I guess it comes down to what you intend to do to what you run into out in the woods.

Dave


----------



## 1022

I have a S&W 686 also and a Ruger SBH in 44 mag.With the Smith I am confident whatever you can kill with a shotgun given it's range I can kill with my pistol,and have my hands free while carrying it.


----------



## Red350SS

A .357 magnum S&W  is my go to gun when walking the woods....I alternate snakeshot and hollowpoint....


----------



## 2bbshot

Defense from what?


----------



## Win1917

In the woods I'm not worried about 2 legged critters. Any handgun I carry is for animals. Given that I'd carry the 40 if the choice is only between those two. 

The handguns I usually cary in the woods is a 22lr for small game (w/ shot during bow season) or a 38 with first round snake shot if I'm going to be working. During deer season it's a large hunting handgun and don't carry anything else.


----------



## Steyr

The judge packed with .410


----------



## Philbow

I may or may not carry a pistol, but I will have a good stick/staff. Lots of times something just needs to be poked to get it out of the way, not shot or whopped.


----------



## alvishere

Just bought me a glock 33
.357 sig for the woods or where ever I might go!!


----------



## miles58

1022 said:


> I have a S&W 686 also and a Ruger SBH in 44 mag.With the Smith I am confident whatever you can kill with a shotgun given it's range I can kill with my pistol,and have my hands free while carrying it.



I have yet to meet someone who's even remotely as handy on flying varmints like crows with a pistol of any sort as I am with a shotgun, much less at range.  I seriously doubt a 357 revolver with any configuration is as good at fifty yards as the shotgun on small varmints like red squirrels.

I like the 686.  I think it's about the best thing available for hand guns with a little snot.  But... like I said, it's better for scaring things out in the woods than for killing things there.  Either the rifle or the shotgun is always on the 4 wheeler bungeed down on the back.

Dave


----------



## 1022

Never had to worry bout crows or squirrels


----------



## 2bbshot

If I felt like I needed a defensive weapon to go for a walk in the woods I'd go walk somewhere else. I go to the woods to get away from places that I need a handgun for defense. Now if your worried about black panthers,Sasquatch and the like then.....


----------



## one hogman

If it has two legs or four I would have one of my Glocks, If bears or Hogs are around it would be my G22 with CT laser for low light, 16 rounds of .40, weighs a lot less than a steel frame .357 AND lots more firepower, I have dropped wild pigs with this rig out to 50 yds.


----------



## Kawaliga

To give my opinion on your original question, I would carry the .40 cal, and make my first shot count.


----------



## WestGaJohn

whatever you will carry & whatever you can hit with is best.  it ain't no good in the truck.


----------



## Dyrewulf

How about one of these?


----------



## Pat Tria

Red350SS said:


> A .357 magnum S&W  is my go to gun when walking the woods....I alternate snakeshot and hollowpoint....



Here's a good simple combo that can address both close and not too far encounters.


----------



## groundhawg

Win1917 said:


> In the woods I'm not worried about 2 legged critters. Any handgun I carry is for animals. Given that I'd carry the 40 if the choice is only between those two.



In the woods I am not worried about any of the 4 legged critters around here   (Georgia).  All I have ever seen were more scared of me then I was of them.  Have been approached a couple of times by 2 legged varmints that have worried me a mite.   Also do not like snakes but have found out that a good stiff limb will take care of most of them.  In any case if I am not carring my Ruger .22 pistol then likly will have my Tarus Tracker, 7 shots of .357 with first 1 rat shot.


----------



## 2bbshot

groundhawg said:


> In the woods I am not worried about any of the 4 legged critters around here   (Georgia).  All I have ever seen were more scared of me then I was of them.  Have been approached a couple of times by 2 legged varmints that have worried me a mite.   Also do not like snakes but have found out that a good stiff limb will take care of most of them.  In any case if I am not carring my Ruger .22 pistol then likly will have my Tarus Tracker, 7 shots of .357 with first 1 rat shot.



Yea a six foot long green stick is rough on an ole snake.


----------



## groundhawg

2bbshot said:


> Yea a six foot long green stick is rough on an ole snake.



Yep a "green" pole is best. Not much worse than finding a 5 foot long Copper headed rattle moccasin and the first swing with a 6 foot dried limb breaks leaving you with 15 inches of stick in your hand   and a very, very upset snake.

Which like most other critters would have left me along if I had not struck first  but like I said I don't like snakes.


----------



## mlandrum

My Judge -6 inch barrel-Magnum6's takes care of anything I approach in the field


----------



## WELLS8230

9 shot 22 taurus revolver,i haven't lost a clip yet.


----------



## pstrahin

2bbshot said:


> Defense from what?



Exactly.  Ifin your scared, stay home.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

I choose this! lol


----------



## 1022

WELLS8230 said:


> 9 shot 22 taurus revolver,i haven't lost a clip yet.



Wanta sell it?


----------



## Win1917

> Any handgun I carry is for animals.





> In the woods I am not worried about any of the 4 legged critters around here  (Georgia).



haha...Yep. By only carrying a gun for animals, I meant I'm only carrying a gun to hunt with . Heck when I lived in Alaska I didn't even carry a gun in the woods unless I was hunting and that was chock full of bears.


----------



## saltysenior

2bbshot said:


> Defense from what?



good question......sats. show the most problems in the woods are #1..lost  #2 bees or insects  #3 lightning.....

 can not advise what gun or caliber to carry to ward off these dangers..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

2bbshot said:


> Defense from what?



x 2   I'm not sure a person in the woods that feels he needs defense is very safe for the others that are in the woods.


----------



## stevetarget

i carry a S&W 351 PD, its a 22 mag that weighs 10 ounces. two snake shots and 5 Hp's.


----------



## olcowman

Why is all the macho gun toters just glossing right over the questions concerning 'what' are ya'll defending yourselves from? What is it in the woods around here that's got you so scared? Please tell the rest of us... heck, I've been going unarmed into the woods since I was about 5 years old! Guess I just been lucky? LOL


----------



## olcowman

7Mag Hunter said:


> The day before Muzzle loader season in the Chatt Natl Forest, last year, I walked up on a bear feeding in some blow downs....
> 
> He exploded out of the dead trees, ran about 20 yds and spin around to face me.....Woofed and popped his jaws several times and kinda rocked back and forth....It was a windy afternoon, and he did not hear me approach,and I simply did not see him in the dead tree logs...
> When I reached for my pistol, I realized I had left it in the truck.....
> I stood still for a couple seconds then started backing up toward the trees I had just stepped over....He slowly turned and walked away....
> 
> I do not go into the Mtns without a pistol......A big one..



You do realize what the odds are of you getting eat by a black bear while walking around in the woods in Georgia don't ya? 

Is there any laws on the books concerning all these folks a running around in the national forest a packing heat? I am by know means against it, more power to you if you imagine something's going to 'get you' while out scouting. Just wondering if you had to have a carry permit? Or how about carrying during bow season? Is that legal? I don't blame ya'll... I ain't sure I'd want to face a bigfoot with just a bow and arrow neither?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

A good stick for snakes and spider webs during the warm months for me. Anything gets after me that can withstand a good stick whippin......well.............I guess I'm a goner.


----------



## 2bbshot

I've been in the woods since I was big enough to walk so the woods aren't a place that I feel like I need protection. I have a bow or some kind of gun if I am hunting but if I'm just on a walkabout I don't have anything and don't feel like I need it. I've walked up on too many snakes to count and I just leave them alone. If I have to kill one a green limb will do it. I've walked up on hundreds of hogs and a few dozen bears and none of them have bothered me yet. A yellow jacket nest is the worst think I've ever walked up on and a gun won't help with them but man did that hurt.


----------



## Philbow

olcowman said:


> Why is all the macho gun toters just glossing right over the questions concerning 'what' are ya'll defending yourselves from? What is it in the woods around here that's got you so scared? Please tell the rest of us... heck, I've been going unarmed into the woods since I was about 5 years old! Guess I just been lucky? LOL



Your words might carry more weight if your avatar was not what looks like a single barrel shotgun tied around your overalls. I usually have a firearm when wandering the woods just for targets of opportunity. (odds are it will be a 6 inch 357.)

And oddly enough I started going armed in the woods at about 5. A single shot 22 or bb guns until I was 7, then a H&R 410 single shot, a Stevens 16 gauge double at 13 and at 16 I got my first "paying" job and my toting selection became much larger. When I'm carrying I do so because I can.


----------



## bigfatboy

I carry a glock 21....13rds...plus 1 in the chamber. Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it !


----------



## olcowman

Philbow said:


> Your words might carry more weight if your avatar was not what looks like a single barrel shotgun tied around your overalls.



That might not be me? 

I was just curious because the way the thread was worded and after reading some of the posts... it appeared as if there was something in our woods that I didn't know about. I grew up in the mountains and I promise you there is nothing to fear from a black bear (cubs or not, ya'll are getting them mixed up with grizzly) or a hog, or anything else I can think of. Until they find one of them bigfeets a running around here, I don't reckon I need something to 'defend' myself with? If i want to carry a plunker or something and it's legal, I will... but I ain't thinking of defending myself from something... unless ya'll know something I don't.


----------



## T.P.

Lot's of city-folk posting in here. Y'all makin me giggle.


----------



## tree cutter 08

what a man really needs is a automatic 500 s&w for protection from the wild hogs and bears. and it needs to be loaded with that zombie ammo.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

just wanted to get everyone's response on defense( walking up on accidentally in between a bear w/cubs, never seen a mtn.lion but what if? and it was stalking you. I had a big old bobcat stalk me a couple yrs. back I'd turn around he'd sit down about 20yrds. behind me, I'd walk he tried to get closer,I'd turn around he sat down watching me, I never shot him ,I had a bow but he was clearly stalking me. there's more to the story, I saw it chase several doe the day before. to make a long story short you never know what can happen & I've always walked in woods since little as well and nothing happen but you never know. just to be prepared


----------



## 1022

Now that this thread has calmed down a bit,why not carry in the woods I like to practice taking random shots at different targets,also during season you know you have a weapon.Now suppose you get turned around in the woods or fall and get hurt a weapon would be handy to signal with.The main reason is just because you can,and In love guns.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

If I had a varmint rifle (I don't) I would carry it unless I was carrying too much other stuff (like when I'm hanging lock-on stands and carrying all manner of junk).  I always seem to see a coyote that just stares at me when I'm unarmed.  When I'm armed they always run.  Crazy luck.

No, I'm not scared of the coyote, but I want him dead.  I saw a doe with two spotted fawns on the farm Saturday and it really hacks me off to think that those fawns might not even live to grow out of their spots before a coyote eats them both.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

had a bunch of them "coyotes" surround me one morning going to the stand before light, howling & yelping within 50 yrds. could see parts of them but not good enough to count them, it'll make the hair stand on your neck. that's why I started to least take a 9mm with me. seen alot of pics of yotes on here, the ones I see in NE Ga are nearly big as wolves.


----------



## Wolf'n

I always carry a gun, whether in the woods or the urban jungle; they are very useful tools; it is better to have and not need than to need and not have.  I don't fear any animal 2, 4, or 0 legs.  My choice for the urban jungle is a 1911.  I carry two in the woods, more for options than anything; on my strong side I carry a Vaquero with a 7 1/2" barrel in .45 Colt, on my reactionary side, in a cross draw holster, I carry a Single Six in .22 Magnum.  The .45 in the off season for hunting is for mangey coyotes or more mangey meth-heads if I walk up on a lab (they are becoming more and more common).  The .22 (magnum, because that is what I have) is for those delicious venomous snakes with the beautiful leather that they wear; a shot to the head, just back of the eyes saves all the tasty morsels and the hide.  
My point here is carry what you feel comfortable with where you are legal to carry it.  If a 9mm fills your needs and you are able to use it safely and effectively, then by all means have at it; if a .40 is more your speed then go with it.  If all it does is sit on your side and provide a sense of comfort, then it is money well spent.  The main things in the Ga woods that you need to be concerned with really can't be dealt with effectively with a sidearm (except the meth-heads) are the small critters; mosquitoes, ticks, and them darn hornets.  Mosquitoes carry all kind of nasty things, the ticks carry Lyme and Rocky Mtn. Spotted Fever.


----------



## Dyrewulf

As a serious answer to the question - I'm thinking of picking up a PMR-30 for the various snakes, coyotes, etc. 30 rounds of .22 mag are pretty good medicine.


----------



## 1022

Dyrewulf said:


> As a serious answer to the question - I'm thinking of picking up a PMR-30 for the various snakes, coyotes, etc. 30 rounds of .22 mag are pretty good medicine.



If you can find one.........that works.


----------



## olcowman

I got to come clean here... back in the late 70s after I seen that movie 'Deliverance', I carried a pistol stuck down in my pocket for a couple of years!


----------



## ylhatch

T.P. said:


> Lot's of city-folk posting in here. Y'all makin me giggle.



thinking the same thing


----------



## Forest Grump

ALPHAMAX said:


> had a bunch of them "coyotes" surround me one morning going to the stand before light, howling & yelping within 50 yrds. could see parts of them but not good enough to count them, it'll make the hair stand on your neck. that's why I started to least take a 9mm with me. seen alot of pics of yotes on here, the ones I see in NE Ga are nearly big as wolves.



Reckon they could see you too? Or did you just blunder into some kinda "coyote Woodstock"? 

How many pics have you seen on here of people attacked by coyotes? (not poodles, but people?)

And just so you'll know one when you see it, a wolf is more than twice the size of the biggest coyote...lot bigger than what Hollywood puts on tv. (& they don't attack grown people either)

The story above about the bear the man snuck up on & startled...did it eat him, in his unarmed state, or did it realize he was not a threat to it, turn & walk off, like it wasn't scared neither? 
(bears tend to like to front & represent a little, in case their homies are watchin')


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dyrewulf said:


> As a serious answer to the question - I'm thinking of picking up a PMR-30 for the various snakes, coyotes, etc. 30 rounds of .22 mag are pretty good medicine.





I'd like to own one of those !!!


----------



## ALPHAMAX

Forest Grump said:


> Reckon they could see you too? Or did you just blunder into some kinda "coyote Woodstock"?
> 
> How many pics have you seen on here of people attacked by coyotes? (not poodles, but people?)
> 
> And just so you'll know one when you see it, a wolf is more than twice the size of the biggest coyote...lot bigger than what Hollywood puts on tv. (& they don't attack grown people either)
> 
> The story above about the bear the man snuck up on & startled...did it eat him, in his unarmed state, or did it realize he was not a threat to it, turn & walk off, like it wasn't scared neither?
> (bears tend to like to front & represent a little, in case their homies are watchin')



I know this was alittle exagerate, and I used to own a 1/2 wolf, I know alot about wolves. but these yotes were still very big. and when there are alot of them that circle you it's freaky.


----------



## saltysenior

1022 said:


> Now that this thread has calmed down a bit,why not carry in the woods I like to practice taking random shots at different targets,also during season you know you have a weapon.Now suppose you get turned around in the woods or fall and get hurt a weapon would be handy to signal with.The main reason is just because you can,and In love guns.



practice taking random shots at different targets???  glad i'm not in the same woods...


and as a signal...who,in this age, would react to some shots in the woods,even the old ''boy scout '' three shots at a 5 second interval ........most folks would go the other way..best deal is cell phone


----------



## Win1917

> and as a signal...who,in this age, would react to some shots in the woods,even the old ''boy scout '' three shots at a 5 second interval ........most folks would go the other way.



I think so too. During shooting hrs that won't get anybody's attention. I was thinking about this in my stand one day and figured probably the only time it might work would be to do it say 15-20 min after legal shooting time while there's still hunters in the woods but obviously too late to be hunting. If you had enough ammo to do it 2 or 3 times you might have a chance of somebody doing something or at least call in a poacher and hopefully a warden would come out to investigate.


----------



## 1022

saltysenior said:


> practice taking random shots at different targets???  glad i'm not in the same woods...
> 
> 
> and as a signal...who,in this age, would react to some shots in the woods,even the old ''boy scout '' three shots at a 5 second interval ........most folks would go the other way..best deal is cell phone



Well you stay in fl I'll stay in my woods where I know the targets and whats behind them,and where we don't have cell phone service.


----------



## Offroadtek

I mostly carry my 40 cal in the woods.  I love my G20. During small game season I have been know to carry a 22/45 tho.


----------



## biggdogg

16 rounds, 10 rounds, 14 rounds?? if you can't get the job done with the first shot or two, then you might need to join the local bridge club...


----------



## olcowman

biggdogg said:


> 16 rounds, 10 rounds, 14 rounds?? if you can't get the job done with the first shot or two, then you might need to join the local bridge club...



Well that all depends on what you intend to do? If you are needing to pop a cap in a near sighted, rutting bigfoot, or put down a blood-thirsty, snarlin, half wolf/half coyote beast (like folks on here are running into to)... them one or two shots is fine. But what if I was aiming to make me a collender out of an armydiller? Or what if I stumbled up on a wad of them bigfeets, what was keeping a bunch of them wolf hybrids for pets???

If everybody else can 'imagine' them some boogers in the woods... I reckon it's alright if I do too?


----------



## doofus

ruger blackhawk in 45LC 4 1/2 in. bbl with some good handloads in a highride holster...kill anything out there to whatever your effective range is..


----------



## biggdogg

olcowman said:


> Well that all depends on what you intend to do? If you are needing to pop a cap in a near sighted, rutting bigfoot, or put down a blood-thirsty, snarlin, half wolf/half coyote beast (like folks on here are running into to)... them one or two shots is fine. But what if I was aiming to make me a collender out of an armydiller? Or what if I stumbled up on a wad of them bigfeets, what was keeping a bunch of them wolf hybrids for pets???
> 
> If everybody else can 'imagine' them some boogers in the woods... I reckon it's alright if I do too?



ok, ya got me. guess i was bein a lil too rational maybe?


----------



## HandgunHTR

Please keep the conversation to the OP's question.

If you want to discuss all the other stuff, the Campfire is a perfect spot for it.


----------



## dixiedoug

Always carry some firearm.  Remember the man and woman killed by a pack of dogs over near Athens a few years ago.  My choice is
357.


----------



## saltysenior

bear gun...This proves that caliber is not as important as shot placement.

This reliable Beretta Jetfire .22 Short pistol is a personal favorite of mine and I am never without it. It saved my life a few years ago when attacked by a Grizzly while hiking in the mountains with a family member. I was able to escape, walking at a brisk pace, after I shot my brother-in-law in the knee.


----------



## ThunderRoad

I carry a .44 mag with 225 grain hunting rounds and snake shot. I like to shoot at hogs with it, snake with it, and have seen wild dogs numerous times that made me nervous. Not to mention the occasional meth head Ive seen around some the WMAs....


----------



## cramer

long green stick & a 40

You guys are still missing the Woodle factor - they're out there and they're maneaters


----------



## keyfitter

ALPHAMAX said:


> which would be better to have in the woods? 9mm w/16 rounds or .40 w/10 rounds




It depends on which pistol that you can place your shots the best.  Shot placement is more
important than caliber or number of rounds 
that your pistol holds.


----------



## T.P.

Sawed off 12 ga full of 000 with the plug removed.


----------



## jmh5397

All these guns that are listed in the previous replies are good ones.  But this time of year, I'm going to stick with my Permanone 30-30.  It'll kill alot more than those others!


----------



## 95g atl

i use to carry a Taurus 44 mag.  Got too heavy in the woods, went down to a GLOCK 20.  That was pretty heavy as well.

If i'm going for long walks, i'm down to a Kahr 9mm or Glock 26.

call me a whimp, but heavy guns aren't for me anymore.

Heck i'm down to a 30/30 with iron sights when I stalk.  The 30.06 or 45/70 is just too heavy for miles and miles when it's hot.


----------



## NCHillbilly

olcowman said:


> I got to come clean here... back in the late 70s after I seen that movie 'Deliverance', I carried a pistol stuck down in my pocket for a couple of years!



That's funny, after I watched it I started carrying an old rusty single-shot Stevens shotgun with a string tied around the trigger and practiced gesturing threateningly at city touristers with it.


----------



## 1022

NCHillbilly said:


> That's funny, after I watched it I started carrying an old rusty single-shot Stevens shotgun with a string tied around the trigger and practiced gesturing threateningly at city touristers with it.



Yea I seed ya


----------



## knifenut

ALPHAMAX said:


> which would be better to have in the woods? 9mm w/16 rounds or .40 w/10 rounds



 I would rather have 10 rounds of 180 grain .40's.


----------



## Nastytater

I just carry a hickory,mainly for the spider webs.


----------



## MCG1238

.nm


----------



## 95g atl

dixiedoug said:


> Always carry some firearm.  Remember the man and woman killed by a pack of dogs over near Athens a few years ago.  My choice is
> 357.



EXACTLY why I carry something just about everywhere.
....and never know with all the political nonsense and hostility with reverse racism....just saying.

....AND..... one of my colleagues got mugged last night in front of her home (Orlando FL).  Two thugs jumped her when she got out of her car.  Granted it wasn't in the woods, but you never know.


----------



## papachaz

olcowman said:


> You do realize what the odds are of you getting eat by a black bear while walking around in the woods in Georgia don't ya?
> 
> Is there any laws on the books concerning all these folks a running around in the national forest a packing heat? I am by know means against it, more power to you if you imagine something's going to 'get you' while out scouting. Just wondering if you had to have a carry permit? Or how about carrying during bow season? Is that legal? I don't blame ya'll... I ain't sure I'd want to face a bigfoot with just a bow and arrow neither?



it's called a Georgia Weapons License now, no longer called a conceal carry permit. to have a hand gun on you any place other than your own home, land or vehicle, yes you are indeed supposed to have a GWL. Don't carry on COE (corps of engineers) land though. even having the GWL doesn't matter there. but yes, you can carry on a national forest

as for original OP take the one you can hit with on the first shot. I was at Academy Outdoors the other day, they have snake loads for most calibers, even for the autoloaders. been thinking about getting some for mine, i'd just alternate them with the hollow points. I have no idea why so many can't answer a man's simple question without having to go on and on about what THEY have. he only asked about a choice between what his available options would be best.

as for what do i want to carry a handgun for, in todays world, i rarely go anywhere without one of my handguns either on my side, or in my pocket. and i can hit with all of them, quite well. who knows, you might just walk up on some moonshiners and not wanna have to squeal like a pig....


----------



## grizzlyblake

My most important item to carry is a Buck 119 knife. If it's hunting season I'll tote an 870 with animal-appropriate loads. If it's off-season I may carry a little .380 or something just because. I'd rather have a little 22 auto loader but don't own one.


----------



## BamaBart

I carry a 22 lr Nylon 66 or a Browning Buckmark with me when I hike on my hunting property. I've been wanting a Glock 20 (10mm) for a hunting / protection pistol for a while now.


----------



## rvick

a good dog & a glock 23 in 357 SIG, never needed over 9 shots


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Scouting N GA Mtns this weekend :

S&W686 with snake shot...
Colt 45ACP for anything else, that don't slither....
Machette
Walking stick
Bug Spray


----------



## Larry Rooks

If you are defending against any animal that might be large enough or capable of doing you harm, then the 9MM is surely they wrong choice and the 40 aint much better.
Big hogs can soak up a LOT, some take big rifles and keep stroking a while.  If you are in Bear country keep thinking BIGGER  A heavy bullet in the 357 Mag (180 gr) works good, but the larger .410, 429, and .452 does better, a LOT better.  A big bullet disrupts more tissue and muscle,
a big hole bleeds more


----------



## xjd33x

If you think you need "defense" in the woods then you are totally and completely in the wrong state of mind.


----------



## johnweaver

I carry mine more for balance than for anything else.... just sayin


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Sometimes I carry a pistol with snakeshot.


----------



## chadeugene

I carry in the woods even if I'm not doing any kind of hunting.  I'm always more than willing to take a shot on a hog or coyote if I happen upon one.


----------



## buckeroo

It may just be me, but I honestly dont ever feel the need to be armed in the woods unless I am hunting. My arms then are for whatever game I am after. 

I will carry my 22 pistol for rattlers when it is still warm enough, but thats it.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I guess the majority here who carry self defense pistols in the woods are doing so more for a comfort thing, and probably for defense from two-legged varmits. There's really nothing in the woods in this area that is going to "get you" that you can't either walk away from or just avoid. 

When I'm camping I'll keep an 870 with a few slugs and some birdshot for whatever, but that's about it. I'm not sure I really know why I do that but it makes me feel better.


----------



## WELLS8230

9 shot .22 tarus


----------



## ejs1980

I have never needed to carry in the woods. I do carry most of my trips out though. If It's deer season or I am somewhere with a good hog population or coyotes I will carry my G20 in  10mm. Sometimes I carry my ruger mkIII. If I am on my deer lease I want to be able to have both hands free to work with but still be able to kill a hog should the opportunity arise. I guess that makes me paranoid. Heck sometimes I even carry a pocketknife and lighter. Last year I even got a flu shot. Guess I need to go back to man school.

If you can legally carry a handgun and want to, choose the one you feel most comfortable with. I prefer 40 over 9mm but that's just me.


----------



## guesswho

You guys are talking about animals attacking, but apparently the greater threat isn't the animals, but the nut jobs out and about these days.  I'd be more worried about some methhead thinking I'm onto his Lab or a grow setup in the woods.  These people are by far a much greater threat.  And if you don't think they want do something stupid, just turn on the news and watch, it want take long to see something.

As for other stupid people, what about these animal rights activist.  They can be border line terrorist, and are just as likely to kill you for there cause as a muslim extremist that everyone is "on the look out for".


----------



## saltysenior

guesswho said:


> You guys are talking about animals attacking, but apparently the greater threat isn't the animals, but the nut jobs out and about these days.  I'd be more worried about some methhead thinking I'm onto his Lab or a grow setup in the woods.  These people are by far a much greater threat.  And if you don't think they want do something stupid, just turn on the news and watch, it want take long to see something.
> 
> As for other stupid people, what about these animal rights activist.  They can be border line terrorist, and are just as likely to kill you for there cause as a muslim extremist that everyone is "on the look out for".




it might be a bit heavy for a walk in the woods, but it will deter all the problems a man might encounter while strolling in today's dangerous woods...








http://flamethrowerexpert.com/model.html


----------



## Papa Bear

I carry my .38 with 2 rat shot and 3 hollow points.  I sometimes carry my little single shot .410 which has been known to kill a snake or two over the years.


----------



## rosewood

Para-ordnance p16-40 converted to 10mm.  16 rounds of 200gr WFN bullets at 1250fps, will stop about anything in the GA woods.  I don't go in the woods without it.  

Never had any threats in the woods, but I am fully aware of coyotes, bears and wild hogs in our areas and am more than familiar with documented attacks where people have been mauled or killed by those wild animals.  Those of you that say you have never felt the need to be armed in the woods, keep on fooling yourself, you have that mind set of "that will never happen to me."  The last person to get attacked by wild animals had that same thought until they were attacked.  I am not taking the chance.  It might be 1 in 100,000 chance, but I am not risking it.  I don't know if that makes me paranoid, or prepared.  Call it what you want.


----------



## BamaBart

G23 for now.
G20 soon!


----------



## SCPO

i carry a Glock 21 in 45 acp. had it on this morning when i went and got my climbing stand out of woods.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Never felt particularly scared in the woods. Like someone else said, I go to the woods to not have to worry about things. 

But I don't like poisonous snakes. Had a close encounter with a very large timber rattler this past August.  A 38 Taurus mod 85 with CCI shotshells is a fine snake swatter. 

If I'm just tromping in the woods I'll usually have that on my hip with 2 shotshells and 4 Hydra Shoks. Usually have another load on a quick loader in my pocket.

If not the .38 I'll have a Remington youth 20 guage (keep it for home protection - extended mag (7 shots)- bad little boy for close range). Likely have bird shot in first couple of followed by buckshot.

BTW, I don't carry Glock with hi cap mag because the CCI shells don't feed well through them. I'd guess the low powder charge doesn't have enough umphh to cycle the action. 

Probably scariest situation I had in the woods was when I was a teenager (which was many, many years ago). Was a very aggressive pack of dogs that got after me. I'm guessing dogs that had long ago been dumped out in the country - no houses or anything anywhere around. By myself in woods scouting - basically, had to do some pretty good maneuvering to get away from them. 

I'm not looking for trouble behind every tree, but I can imagine near some cities that someone that had an aggressive dog (pit/chow, etc) that was creating problems might take them and dump them out on side of road somewhere rather than deal with it. If they were in aggressive mode would make a pretty formidable opponent in the woods with no weapon. 

My lease is pretty close to the city and also very close to an air force base (where folks are moving regularly and might not want or have time to find a home for fido - especially if he's a problem child).

I'll keep carrying my Taurus or the youth 20 guage - in the unlikely event do find myself in a "situation"  (all this assuming it's not deer season and not carrying deer rifle).


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I carry a cheap hipoint 9mm with me at all times. Always goes bang when I pull the trigger.  Very accurate to about 30 yards.  Best thing is it's so cheap I don't mind if it gets rained on or banged around.  People knock hipoints all the time, but I've got 3, every one goes bang everytime I pull the trigger.  Lifetime warranty-for the price you can't beat it!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Larry Rooks said:


> If you are defending against any animal that might be large enough or capable of doing you harm, then the 9MM is surely they wrong choice and the 40 aint much better.
> Big hogs can soak up a LOT, some take big rifles and keep stroking a while.  If you are in Bear country keep thinking BIGGER  A heavy bullet in the 357 Mag (180 gr) works good, but the larger .410, 429, and .452 does better, a LOT better.  A big bullet disrupts more tissue and muscle,
> a big hole bleeds more



Have seen a 200 pound hog dropped DRT at 20 years with 9mm defense round. Everyone knocks the 9mm just because they want something different.  If it goes bang I like it! Plus ammo is a WHOLE lot cheaper.


----------



## Sniper62

I carry my glock 35 with a 9mm lone wolf conv barrel.I shoot 9mm more because I like the mild recoil. I have dropped a charging pit bull with a different 9mm handgun. I trust the round.


----------



## lbzdually

I wonder how many of the 'why do you need protection while out in the woods' crowd have rethought it since the guy got held at gunpoint and his rifle taken from him?


----------



## WELLS8230

Tarus 9 shot 22


----------



## florida boy

2bbshot said:


> Defense from what?



X 2  the woods are much safer than the city


----------



## Backlasher82

It's amazing to me that people believe all the evil in the world magically disappears when you walk into the woods.


----------



## 2bbshot

gtmcwhorter said:


> I carry a cheap hipoint 9mm with me at all times. Always goes bang when I pull the trigger.  Very accurate to about 30 yards.  Best thing is it's so cheap I don't mind if it gets rained on or banged around.  People knock hipoints all the time, but I've got 3, every one goes bang everytime I pull the trigger.  Lifetime warranty-for the price you can't beat it!



Life is too short to shoot a hi point.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

2bbshot said:


> Life is too short to shoot a hi point.



All of us aren't rolling in it like you. I'd put mine toe to toe with any $450 and under handguns period. Mine work like a top and shoot super tight groups!


----------



## 2bbshot

I paid 400 dollars for te glock that I carry. A hi point is the best 150 dollar pistol you can buy but don't kid yourself into believing its in the same realm as a glock or Springfield XD or many other handguns in the price range you mention


----------



## gtmcwhorter

I'd be happy to meet you at any range. My 9mm will shoot just as tight groups as your glock or springfield out of the box.  Is it the same quality? NO! NO! NO! I've read all the horror stories about hi points, I guess I JUST GOT A GOOD ONE?  I'm not saying all hi points are in the same realm as glocks or springfields, etc etc. I'm just saying MY hi point shoots just as good as any of the aforementioned guns that I've owned or shot. I own handguns from just about every major manufacturer. The hi points are what I call my "truck" guns, use em and abuse em and they keep on going bang! Is a HI POINT CHEAP-YES it's plastic for goodness sake!  That's why when you break them down any further than to clean them you have to send them back to hi point for reassembly to keep your warranty! They don't want you to see all the plastic parts!  When talking about defense the best gun is the one that goes bang when you pull the trigger.  The criminal is just as dead with the hi point round through him as he is with my glock 19 or 23 round.  For a gun you will carry in the woods as a defense gun it's hard to beat a hi point, if you get a good one like I've got!  Can't beat the price and mine has been banged around for years, soaked in rain, etc and just keeps on doing it's thing!  When I get a bad one I'll knock em' until then I can't complain.  Don't knock em till you try em.  $150 for a centerfire handgun with a lifetime warranty is hard to beat.  I've got airguns that i paid more for than hi points! BEST WOODS DEFENSE GUN you'll find, unless you've just got more money than you know what do with. Remember the topic here, we are not talking about best handguns.  If you want to get into competitive shooting are you going to buy a hi point? I sure hope not! But I can't knock any gun that goes bang and hit what I aim at every time I pull the trigger.  Whether it's my $700 Ruger 1911 or a $150 hi point.


----------



## sneaking squanto

machete


----------



## Oconostota

My all time favorite woods carry round is a 10mm.  Glock G20 with night sights.  15 rounds of 200 gr.   Not terribly heavy.  Wickedly accurate.  Absolutely zero doubt of its ability to stop any 2-legged critter, no matter how thick their winter clothes are.  Very, very little doubt about its ability to stop pretty much any 4-legged critter in the SE United States.

And if I want, nobody...and I mean nobody...would have any clue whatsoever that it is on my hip.  But usually it's in an OWB holster.  Or a thigh holster, if I'm wearing a serious backpack.

And then there's that 15 round factor.  I rarely ever feel the need to carry a spare magazine.  But sometimes I do.

Kinda hard to beat all the positives of such a great do-all package.


----------



## olcowman

lbzdually said:


> I wonder how many of the 'why do you need protection while out in the woods' crowd have rethought it since the guy got held at gunpoint and his rifle taken from him?



Nope, not one bit... I still ain't afraid to walk my property unarmed. If it gets to that point I'll stay in the house and take up sewing or something. I wouldn't enjoy the woods if I felt like I needed to shoot every coyote I seen or that the bears and hogs was out to get me? But I was raised pretty country and wasn't never taught no better I reckon?

By the way, you girls what's carrying on about needing this gun and this here load to shoot snakes... be sure it's legal to shoot first and secondly... if you're that afraid of a snake why not see if your mama or some other family member with a little grit will start going in the woods to hold your hand and keep the snakes away. A dern stick will protect you from any snake I ever seen... even them north Ga mountain cottonmouths ya'll see everywhere!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

olcowman said:


> Nope, not one bit... I still ain't afraid to walk my property unarmed. If it gets to that point I'll stay in the house and take up sewing or something. I wouldn't enjoy the woods if I felt like I needed to shoot every coyote I seen or that the bears and hogs was out to get me? But I was raised pretty country and wasn't never taught no better I reckon?
> 
> By the way, you girls what's carrying on about needing this gun and this here load to shoot snakes... be sure it's legal to shoot first and secondly... if you're that afraid of a snake why not see if your mama or some other family member with a little grit will start going in the woods to hold your hand and keep the snakes away. A dern stick will protect you from any snake I ever seen... even them north Ga mountain cottonmouths ya'll see everywhere!



I like your style! I carry a gun 24/7 because I was taught that if you don't exercise your rights they will be taken from you, not because I'm fearful of anything.


----------



## olcowman

gtmcwhorter said:


> I like your style! I carry a gun 24/7 because I was taught that if you don't exercise your rights they will be taken from you, not because I'm fearful of anything.



Well put my friend...


----------



## LanceColeman

1022 said:


> Wanta sell it?



There's one at platinum pawn in Cleveland right now. But they want 4 bills for it.


----------



## Glockit

WestGaJohn said:


> whatever you will carry & whatever you can hit with is best.  it ain't no good in the truck.



That's the TRUTH, for me hands down a Glock G20 10mm. auto with 16 rounds of "something hot" 155 to 230 grains ... I use Georgia Arms and Doubletap 10mm. Auto ammo usually.


----------



## Glockit

The canebrake in this pic was killed in August several years back with a G20. in Putnam Co.


----------



## BamaBart

It's called the 2nd Amendment! 
If a person isn't a felon, why shouldn't he carry a firearm for protection? It's his legal right! Why question what another American wants to carry?


----------



## rosewood

I just have 2 question for the naysayers, why do cops carry guns?  Why don't you question their motives?


----------



## snuffy

I carry everywhere because I can.

When I am piddling around in the woods, this is what I USUALLY have on. Just a little bread and butter S&W 38 Special.


----------



## Oddball

My standard answer to such questions as the original thread starter is always the same, regardless of where the gun is to be carried. Carry the one that you shoot best and are most familiar with.


----------



## groundhawg

BamaBart said:


> It's called the 2nd Amendment!
> If a person isn't a felon, why shouldn't he carry a firearm for protection? It's his legal right! Why question what another American wants to carry?



Just because a person is a felon why should they lose their right(s) to vote or carry a firearm?


----------



## Sniper Bob

Silver Comet Trail Incident and a serial killer named Gary Hilton. My wife and I carry everywhere, including the woods. Only takes one time for you to not be prepared. Ask the victims families,


----------



## tcward

My little woods gun.


----------



## bowyer

I might as well add my .02 since this thread is like the Energizer Bunny and keeps going on and on. 

Staying on topic for the OP, my choice between the two pistols would be the .40 just because it is the more powerful of the two rounds and you can carry an extra mag or two if you feel the need to. 
To those who don't see a need to be armed in the woods, there have been a number of times I was glad that I had a firearm while in the woods. 

Like the time I was walking down a trail with my children  and stepped over a five foot rattler.

And the time I walked into a marijuana field in the middle of the woods. 

Or the time I caught three lowlifes stealing a deer stand. 

And then there as the time I walked in between a large sow and her pigs...and she charged.

Then there is always the threat of encountering a rabid animal. Several people in my area have been attacked and bitten over the years. Much prefer a firearm over a stick and I am way to slow to try and outrun a slobbering animal.

To those who think a person is "scared of something" if they carry a sidearm in the woods, it is not matter of being scared, it is a matter of being prepared.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

bowyer said:


> I might as well add my .02 since this thread is like the Energizer Bunny and keeps going on and on.
> 
> Staying on topic for the OP, my choice between the two pistols would be the .40 just because it is the more powerful of the two rounds and you can carry an extra mag or two if you feel the need to.
> To those who don't see a need to be armed in the woods, there have been a number of times I was glad that I had a firearm while in the woods.
> 
> Like the time I was walking down a trail with my children  and stepped over a five foot rattler.
> 
> And the time I walked into a marijuana field in the middle of the woods.
> 
> Or the time I caught three lowlifes stealing a deer stand.
> 
> And then there as the time I walked in between a large sow and her pigs...and she charged.
> 
> Then there is always the threat of encountering a rabid animal. Several people in my area have been attacked and bitten over the years. Much prefer a firearm over a stick and I am way to slow to try and outrun a slobbering animal.
> 
> To those who think a person is "scared of something" if they carry a sidearm in the woods, it is not matter of being scared, it is a matter of being prepared.



^this is correct (never know what might happen)BE PREPARED and oh yeah"always safe & legal"


----------



## snuffy

I was hunting Piedmont NWR primitive weapons hunt several years ago with my son.

I  shot a deer one morning and gutted it where it fell. That afternoon I returned to the same stand. About an hour before dark a pack of dogs ( it was several years ago but I think there were 5 of them ) came in and it looked like something you see on an African documentary on hyenas or something. They were fighting each other and tearing the gut pile up.I was glad I was in a tree stand. I had my muzzle loader and two extra loads. I started hollering at them and they would not leave. Finally after they finished their meal they left. A few minutes later two came back. I hollered at them and one ran the other laid down behind a log.

It was getting dark so I got down ( all the while keeping an eye on the log) I started walking towards the log with my gun ready. Luckily the dog ran off when I was about 20 yards away. 

My son was hunting about 100 yards away. I got him before it got dark and we got out of there .

None of the dogs had collars on and I was several miles from any house.

So you never know what you will run across ANYWHERE.


----------



## jrickman

I tote a 681 with me, 2 snakeshot and 4 357 125gr JSP. If I carry a reload, it's all 357 JSP. If I'm going further than a mile or two away from a vehicle or the house, I may carry a little more firepower.


----------



## JohnK

chiggers is what scares me, and I can't see them til it's too late


----------



## irishredneck

I carry my .357 mag when I'm bow hunting or in the woods because we have wild dogs roaming around. 
If I'm hunting with a rifle or shotgun I throw a handful of extra rounds in my pocket, its easier than carrying another gun. 

I do this just for a bit of peace of mind, its much easier and cheaper than having to go get Rabies shots.


----------



## jimboknows

I ain't afraid to be scared, and I always try to be prepared.
1. I have seen pack of 6/7 dogs that had no collars.
2. Poachers and meth-heads don't always act civil
3. I have walked over a ridge and thought "that long haired black housecat sure walks funny" until a second went by and my brain realized it was a very small bear cub...someone once said you don't want to get between a mother bear and her cub.

My G20 10mm with 15 shots will help afford a few misses at a pack of dogs in the heat of the moment.
Hope I never have to sling lead at anything other than paper/deer/hogs/coyote, but if I do I sure like having that 10mm handy.


----------



## Theodore981

jimboknows said:


> I ain't afraid to be scared, and I always try to be prepared.
> 1. I have seen pack of 6/7 dogs that had no collars.
> 2. Poachers and meth-heads don't always act civil
> 3. I have walked over a ridge and thought "that long haired black housecat sure walks funny" until a second went by and my brain realized it was a very small bear cub...someone once said you don't want to get between a mother bear and her cub.
> 
> My G20 10mm with 15 shots will help afford a few misses at a pack of dogs in the heat of the moment.
> Hope I never have to sling lead at anything other than paper/deer/hogs/coyote, but if I do I sure like having that 10mm handy.



Yep.  East of the Mississippi, ain't much better than 15 rounds of 10mm on your hip.  No, it's not a .44 mag, but at roughly half the weight, and more than twice the capacity, you're not at all lacking, with one.  My choice for quite adequate woods defense, in these parts.


----------



## tgc

My thing is, "If I don't have it, I will surely need it." 

 Choice is usually a revolver, several .357's, .44 mag or .44 special, with these you can have some rat shot in the mix.

 just say'in.


----------



## woody777

I dont worry about two or four legged critters. Its the Aliens in the UFO's I worry about.


----------



## Theodore981

woody777 said:


> I dont worry about two or four legged critters. Its the Aliens in the UFO's I worry about.



Do you worry more about being abducted, or probed?

Besides, really think an internal combustion firearm is gonna protect you against an ET?  He (or she) could paralyze your trigger finger before you even cleared leather.


----------



## Theodore981

Sniper Bob said:


> Silver Comet Trail Incident and a serial killer named Gary Hilton. My wife and I carry everywhere, including the woods. Only takes one time for you to not be prepared. Ask the victims families,



Exactly!  Does anyone really wanna be lying there, bleeding out, and dying, and thinking......"if only I had been carrying........"?

Nah - not me.

Same...EXACT same reason I carry health insurance.


----------



## Cornfed

Of the two you posted I would take the 9mm. .40 is a good round but it is really just a shortened 10mm because FBI trainees had trouble managing the wallop of a 10mm. A .40 round is a little snappier and in my opinion, yes we all have one and mine stinks I know, just filling a void that didn't really exist. 9mm and .45 acp are the autoloader rounds I prefer- personally. I always carry and you can never be too careful but my primary method of dispatching would be the rifle or shotgun I'm carrying, unless it's bow season of course then I just have that and my pistol.


----------



## 660griz

Theodore981 said:


> Exactly!  Does anyone really wanna be lying there, bleeding out, and dying, and thinking......"if only I had been carrying........"?
> 
> Nah - not me.
> 
> Same...EXACT same reason I carry health insurance.



Ditto. If I am scared of the woods, I wouldn't go in them armed or not. I wear my seatbelt, aint never had a wreck. I am not scared of having a wreck. I also take toilet paper in the woods. Just being prepared.  After hearing that girls story about watching her parents get shot in the restaurant in Texas cause she decided not to go armed that day...well.

Of the two weapons you mentioned, I would take which ever one is lighter. Assuming you can shoot both well.


----------



## ryanh487

Rule #1: never go into the woods unarmed.  

Our club is generally pretty safe, but we've encountered everything from a pack of released fighting pitbulls that liked to chase folks, a 150 lb + great pyranese with a temper, and a group of trespassing messicans with rifles. We've also had a few trespassing hunters here and there.  Better to have and not need than need and not have. Never trust anyone.


----------



## Steve762us

No surprise, really, that 'some folks have the notion' that there's no reason anyone should need a gun for defense, in the woods.

There's quite a few folks, that have the notion that no one needs a gun for self-defense...anywhere.


----------



## Thanatos

Has anyone that's posted used their weapon protecting them self from 2 legged or 4 legged critters?


----------



## billy62green

2bbshot said:


> If I felt like I needed a defensive weapon to go for a walk in the woods I'd go walk somewhere else. I go to the woods to get away from places that I need a handgun for defense. Now if your worried about black panthers,Sasquatch and the like then.....



A few years back, within 1 mile of where I live, I had two neighbors in separate incidents, attacked and bitten on their property by a rabid fox. Don't know if it was the same fox (in the first instance the fox got away) or a couple of different ones. I understand these were isolated or could even be called rare instances, but in both cases, I'm sure both my neighbors would have loved to have had a gun in hand when this happened. My neighbor in the second incident told me about it; all he had around that he could grab was a piece of pvc pipe to try and fend the thing off with. Wasn't a fun experience, to hear him tell it!


----------



## billy62green

ALPHAMAX said:


> which would be better to have in the woods? 9mm w/16 rounds or .40 w/10 rounds



I agree with the posts about .357 mag. It would pretty much take care of any problem you could encounter, I would think. 
However, to answer your question about choosing between a 16 shot 9mm and 10 shot .40 for woods carry, I would choose the .40, with a 180 grain bullet. I would prefer the heavier bullet for woods use and hopefully 10 rounds would be sufficient for any encounters.


----------



## HighCotton

I'll probably be purchasing a handgun soon for self defense, competition shooting, and to carry while hunting.  See my post "40 s and w" in the Firearms section.

If you had a choice between a .40 and a 10mm, which would you choose?  Which brand?


----------



## T.P.

Thanatos said:


> Has anyone that's posted used their weapon protecting them self from 2 legged or 4 legged critters?



Why, heck no.


----------



## DYI hunting

After my FIL was "escorted" out of the woods by a idiot with a loaded muzzleloader years ago, I always carry and I carry what I can shoot good.  For me that's a M&P40c with 11 rounds of hydrashock.  I don't worry about the 4-legged critters.


----------



## billy62green

olcowman said:


> Nope, not one bit... I still ain't afraid to walk my property unarmed. If it gets to that point I'll stay in the house and take up sewing or something. I wouldn't enjoy the woods if I felt like I needed to shoot every coyote I seen or that the bears and hogs was out to get me? But I was raised pretty country and wasn't never taught no better I reckon?
> 
> By the way, you girls what's carrying on about needing this gun and this here load to shoot snakes... be sure it's legal to shoot first and secondly... if you're that afraid of a snake why not see if your mama or some other family member with a little grit will start going in the woods to hold your hand and keep the snakes away. A dern stick will protect you from any snake I ever seen... even them north Ga mountain cottonmouths ya'll see everywhere!



I was raised up in the country too and still live on the family farm. 
I ain't afraid to walk the property unarmed either but for instance just to give some examples: there's those days I walk up on Mr. Copperhead; and there was that day a coyote ran a fawn across my back yard within about 25 ft of me; I wasn't afraid either of those days, but, I would have LIKED have had my gun in hand instead of it laying in the gunsafe. I have two daughters who are about as gritty as they can be for their age, I but I'd personally feel better not asking them to deal with the snakes on the property. As for the coyotes, after seeing that one running the fawn, I personally wish everyone would shoot every coyote they saw, at least around our parts.  
The way I look at it, I paid good money for the firearm, and the ammo, why not have it with you, as long as you are acting legally?


----------



## 308-MIKE

fyi, for all those saying there is nothing to be afraid in the woods, watching outdoor channel. their showing a story about a georgia boy, jackson jordan who was attacked by a small pack (3) of coyotes.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

When it comes to guns and ammo, bigger is better up to a point.
The 40 cal is always better than a 9mm and the 45 is better than a 40 cal. With a 10 round clip and one in the pipe gives you 11 shots with the 40. Loaded with snake shot. Aim for the eyes if it is a fox, yote or bear.


----------



## maximusmagee

I prefer something lightweight that can be used for more than just woods defense.


----------



## HighCotton

Rich Kaminski said:


> When it comes to guns and ammo, bigger is better up to a point.
> The 40 cal is always better than a 9mm and *the 45 is better than a 40 cal*. With a 10 round clip and one in the pipe gives you 11 shots with the 40. Loaded with snake shot. Aim for the eyes if it is a fox, yote or bear.



Not sure about that.


----------



## Davec9

I carry a couple different guns, my main is a Glock #22 .40 caliber, but my .44 Redhawk is what I carry early during bow season when I'm in a climber... Dang bears in N.FL these last couple of years are all over the place... Got cubs running around and Momma don't like strangers!


----------



## ashleyjohn

If you are looking for a woods gun or something to defend against animals, .357 mag is the best choice.


----------



## ironhead7544

Carry a gun?  Yes.  Why?  Stuff happens.  I dont like to rely on the mercy of strangers.

I have encountered a number of rabid animals.  

The 9mm or .40 cal would make a good carry gun.  At least a 22lr in the woods.   A handgun in a holster is always there if needed.

Gary Hilton also killed a woman in the Tallahasse area.  Her van broke down on the way home.  She worked at a college and could not have a gun with her or in her van.  I met the guy who was out hunting and found the body.

You must protect yourself.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

A gun is like a parachute, it you are in a situation that you need one and don't have one, you will probably not need either one ever again.  If I'm awake and out of the house, I've got a gun on me even if its only my .45 derringer.


----------



## Sgt.USMC

I carry a Glock19. Its a 9mm with 15 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. I carry it all day, everyday. Its just the "right gun" for me. You need to carry the gun that's right for you.


----------

